
Let's Encrypt Reaches 2M Certificates - pfg
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/lets-encrypt-reaches-2000000-certificates
======
d33
That's an impressive pace. I wonder if they're going to use their competitive
advantage to reshape how HTTPS works at some point...

Edit: the 1M news was 45 days ago - details in the first comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11244040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11244040)

------
tracker1
Really like Let's Encrypt... it's been really easy to setup both with IIS[1]
and dokku[2]

[1] [https://github.com/Lone-Coder/letsencrypt-win-
simple/release...](https://github.com/Lone-Coder/letsencrypt-win-
simple/releases)

[2] [https://github.com/dokku/dokku-
letsencrypt](https://github.com/dokku/dokku-letsencrypt)

